# Verkaufe CPU317-2PN/DP (für Bestandsanlagen)



## vuli (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

wir verkaufen unsere Büro-CPU. 
Diese wurde nie auf einer Anlage verbaut, war nur für Tests. 
MLFB: 6ES7317-2EJ10-0AB0 
FW V2.3.2 

Bitte um Kontaktaufnahme bei Interesse. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Eine Preisvorstellung würde erstmal weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten gibt es die rubrik "Suche und Biete"


----------



## vuli (31 Juli 2012)

vorweg: danke, ich schick gleich pm.
sorry, falsche rubrik erwischt...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 Juli 2012)

Wieso denn jetzt P.N.?
Schreib doch den Preis hier rein, und gut ists.
Sonst muss jeder einzeln bei dir nachfragen,
was einem verkauf wohl nicht gerade förderlich ist.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Na, deine Preisvorstellung musst du HIER (in der richtigen Rubrik) publik machen, nicht nur bei mir


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

Oh, Timo, warst schneller ...


----------



## vuli (31 Juli 2012)

rd. 1000EUR


----------



## SoftMachine (31 Juli 2012)

liegst gut im Rennen... 

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...6ES7317-2EJ10-0AB0+&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 August 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> liegst gut im Rennen...
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...6ES7317-2EJ10-0AB0+&_sacat=See-All-Categories



Mitnichten...
Wenn man bedenkt, dass die eBay Angebote von Händlern kommen.
Die CPU hier ist ja Privatverkauf! :-(

Gruß
Timo


----------



## SoftMachine (1 August 2012)

Naja Timo, ich habe nur auf die Zahl geschaut, sorry


----------



## Ralle (1 August 2012)

Ich habe das dann mal in die richtige Rubrik verschoben.
PS: Wenn es eine Büro-CPU war gibt es ja evtl. auch eine Rechnung.


----------



## vuli (2 August 2012)

sorry, kein Privatverkauf. Firma...


----------



## vuli (2 August 2012)

Hallo Timo,
kein Privatverkauf, Firma. Meist mehr Dienstleistungen denn Hardware ;-)
Grüße vuli


----------

